# Riser replacement



## doublejelectric (Jan 23, 2013)

How do you guys handle a riser replacement. It seems like a lot of work. Then city tells me the panel needs to be up to code. What does that mean? Up to code of panel man date or up to code of new install?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

doublejelectric said:


> How do you guys handle a riser replacement. It seems like a lot of work. Then city tells me the panel needs to be up to code. What does that mean? Up to code of panel man date or up to code of new install?



Up to code as if you were installing a new service.

Check your local code..


----------



## doublejelectric (Jan 23, 2013)

Well, that just changed the price lol


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Sounds like a whole new service change.

Upgrade riser and meter pan, raceway into main panel, main panel, grounding, etc.

Remember to explain to them that they would save money installing a surge suppressor and portable generator connection at the same time as the service change.

Good money, I love service changes.


----------



## doublejelectric (Jan 23, 2013)

I did two this week and already have one scheduled for next week, they are good money, but they do tie the whole day up.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

doublejelectric said:


> I did two this week and already have one scheduled for next week, they are good money, but they do tie the whole day up.


IMO, you should be making more from a service change that takes all day than if you went to 3 different service calls that day.


----------



## doublejelectric (Jan 23, 2013)

I make two days worth of service calls on one service change, but I do have one for next week that is recessed, kinda dreading that, I've never done a recessed service change.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

After materials, permits, and whatever you pay your help, a grand (more or less) should be what you take home from a service change. I dont care what state you live in, thats good money.


----------



## doublejelectric (Jan 23, 2013)

That's exactly where I'm at. A grand after all expenses. Easy money.


----------

